# [gelöst] ob das ein PortageBug ist ?

## misterxx

Hallo,

kann mir das jemand erklären ?

```
cer@root # emerge -auD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies                             ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.8.8 [6.1.3.4]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r1 [8.8.25]

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3 [6.8.0-r4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30-r6 [2.1.30-r5]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/xpdf-3.00-r8 [3.00-r7]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 [3.3.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/taglib-1.3.1 [1.2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r1

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r1 [1.0]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3 [2.6.3]

```

Wieso möchte emerge mir xorg-x11-6.7.x installieren, wenn ich neulich die version 6.8.10 installiert und in die Zusammenarbeit mit meiner ATI gebracht habe ?

Komisch ist auch das:

ich maskiere  <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 , dann kommt dass:

```
acer@root # emerge -auD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies            ha

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "<x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.99" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.6" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild media-video/ati-drivers-extra-3.14.6

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

wenn ich <media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25 maskiere, dann komm das:

```
acer@root # emerge -auD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies             at

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.6*" have beenmasked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.6 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/ati-drivers-extra-3.14.6" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild media-video/ati-drivers-extra-3.14.6

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Ich habe Porage auf die Version 2.0.51-r14 heute upgedautet. Ist es ein bug im Portage ?Last edited by misterxx on Mon Jan 31, 2005 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

zeig mal, was du in deiner package.keywords bezügl. xorg hast (oder hast du mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS(!!) emerged?)

hth,

ciao

----------

## frary

Hmm, ich habe alles ordentlich in etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen, habe das Problem aber auch:

```
[ebuild     UD] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.1.99.3 [4.2.0] 436 kB 

[ebuild     UD] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.1.99.3 [4.2.0] -xinerama 804 kB 

[ebuild     UD] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.1.99.3 [4.2.0] 360 kB 

[ebuild     UD] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.1.99.3 [4.2.0] 645 kB 

[ebuild     UD] x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce-2.2.4 [2.2.5] 364 kB 

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3 [2.6.3] -acl -build -debug -static 458 kB
```

Bei xfce4 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es an mir liegt( oder an den ~x86 Versionen), aber bezüglich rsync habe ich nichts verändert. Auch hier bring maskieren nichts, Portage braucht diese Abhängigkeiten. 

T

----------

## DaSch

@frary:

Dein Porblem liegt an xfce4-base. unmerge das Paket und es wird wieder funktionieren. Dieses Meta-Package war bis zur Einführung der Xfce.eclass notwendig, nun nicht mehr. 

Gruss, 

DaSch

Edit

Zu rsync: 

Die aktuelle stable Version ist 2.6.0-r3. 2.6.3 wurde vor 43 Stunden wieder als unstable markiert. Es ist also alles ok bei dir  :Smile: 

----------

## frary

```
[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-base-4.1.99.3  0 kB
```

Nö, er will es wiederhaben.

----------

## DaSch

ohh ja sorry, d solltest auch die packages die dieses ebuild installiert unmergen   :Embarassed: 

=xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.1.99.3

=xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.1.99.3

=xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.1.99.3

=xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.1.99.3

----------

## frary

xfce4-weather war der Übeltäter: Beim update auf 4.2.0 ist er wohl übersehen worden. Die installierte Version war abhängig von einigen 4.1.99.3 packages....

--> unmerged, neuere Version unmaskiert, emerged und die UD-Abhängigkeiten sind weg...

Puh, das war aber anstrengend, wie bin ich denn in die Falle geraten? Ich dachte, ich hätte die Verwaltung von ~x86 im Griff...man lernt eben nie aus.

übrigens, das rsync Problem hat sich geklärt, danke DaSch, nachdem ich das update einfach gemacht habe, ist portage wieder zufrieden...

Ich hab es heute mal wieder in einem Posting gelesen und muss es auch mal wieder sagen:

Das Forum ist echt stark. Besseren Support kann man zu seinem BS nicht bekommen!!!

Gruß

T

----------

## misterxx

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> zeig mal, was du in deiner package.keywords bezügl. xorg hast (oder hast du mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS(!!) emerged?)
> 
> hth,
> 
> ciao

 

hier ist meine package.keywords. Da habe ich auch nicht über xorg-x11 stehen. Wofür auch er ist doch nicht markiert.

```
media-video/ati-drivers ~x86

x11-misc/transset ~x86

>=app-shells/bash-3.0-r7 ~x86

>=sys-libs/readline-5.0-r1 ~x86

kde-misc/kmobiletools ~x86

dev-db/dbdesigner ~x86

app-editors/xxe ~x86

sys-apps/modutils ~x86

dev-util/argouml ~x86

net-p2p/azureus-bin ~x86

app-office/ganttproject ~x86

media-sound/kamix ~x86

app-office/openoffice-bin ~x86

app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin ~x86

dev-java/jai-bin

dev-java/jimi

sys-apps/procps

sys-apps/powernowd

app-laptop/acerhk

media-video/kaffeine

net-www/kaffeine-mozilla-plugin

app-portage/kentoo

media-video/konverter

net-www/khttrack

media-video/lives

dev-util/eclipse-sdk

net-p2p/amule

app-misc/ldapbrowser

net-wireless/ndiswrapper

net-im/skype

media-video/dvdstyler

>=media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.10

media-video/mpgtx

>=media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2

```

PS: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS benutze ich schon lange nicht.

----------

## Jinidog

Das Problem habe ich auch und hängt damit zusammen, dass die ATI-Drivers noch xorg-x11 6.7 wollen, obwohl sie auch mit 6.8 funktionieren.

Man kann damit leben.

----------

## misterxx

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Das Problem habe ich auch und hängt damit zusammen, dass die ATI-Drivers noch xorg-x11 6.7 wollen, obwohl sie auch mit 6.8 funktionieren.
> 
> 

 

also doch ein PortageBug !

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Man kann damit leben.

 

klar, wenn es nicht mehr zu lange nervt  :Smile:  Ich hoffe der wird bald behoben.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> also doch ein PortageBug !

 

1) du plenkst  :Smile: 

2) "think twice before claiming a bug on someones software" (oder so ähnlich)

3) poste mal emerge -utDpv world (das "t" ist wichtig!)

ciao

----------

## misterxx

nach heutigem emerge sync kamm erst mal das hier:

```
acer@root # emerge -utDpv world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies        na

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/freetype-2.1.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild sys-apps/man-pages-2.00

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

nach dem ich freetype in die package.keywords zugefügt habe kommt das:

```
acer@root # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies                    ...done!

[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902 [6.8.0-r4]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.8.8 [6.1.3.4]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r1 [8.8.25]

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3 [6.8.0-r4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30-r6 [2.1.30-r5]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/xpdf-3.00-r8 [3.00-r7]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 [3.3.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/taglib-1.3.1 [1.2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r1

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r1 [1.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/parted-1.6.20 [1.6.15]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3 [2.6.3]

```

interessant ist dass es jetzt wieder eine neue xorg-x11 Version 6.8.1.902 installiert werden möchte, danach aber in dem selben world-update eine andere, ältere 6.7.0 diese frische Installation ersetzten soll

und mit -t :

```
acer@root # emerge -utDpv world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies                   ...done!

[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3 [2.6.3] -acl -build -debug -static 458 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-3.3.2

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.2  +arts -debug +samba -slp +ssl -wifi-xinerama

[ebuild     U ]   app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r1 [1.0] 22 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    app-crypt/qca-1.0-r1  29 kB

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 [3.3.2-r1] +arts -debug +gphoto2+imlib -jpeg2k +opengl -povray +scanner -tetex -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/xpdf-3.00-r8 [3.00-r7] -nodrm -nomotif 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30-r6 [2.1.30-r5] -debug 8,443 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/ati-drivers-extra-3.14.6  +qt

[nomerge      ]  media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.6

[ebuild     UD]   x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3 [6.8.0-r4] -3dfx -3dnow -cjk -debug -dlloader -doc +ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk +sse -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r1 [8.8.25] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-video/dvdauthor-0.6.10

[ebuild     U ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.8.8 [6.1.3.4] +X +cups -debug -fpx -graphviz -jbig +jpeg -lcms +mpeg +perl +png +tiff +truetype -wmf +xml2 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/alsa-jack-1.0.7

[nomerge      ]  media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.99.0-r1  +alsa (-altivec) -caps -debug -doc -jack-tmpfs +oss -portaudio

[nomerge      ]   dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0

[nomerge      ]               media-sound/esound-0.2.34  +alsa +ipv6* +tcpd

[nomerge      ]                media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.7  -doc +jack -static

[ebuild  NS   ]                 sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 35,615 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-terms/xterm-197  -Xaw3d -debug +truetype +unicode

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5-r1  -debug

[nomerge      ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r2

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/which-2.16

[nomerge      ]               media-libs/nas-1.7-r1  -static

[ebuild     U ]                x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902 [6.8.0-r4] -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 43,266 kB

[nomerge      ]                 x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2  -debug

[ebuild     U ]                  media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1] -bindist -debug -doc +zlib 969 kB

Total size of downloads: 88,805 kB

```

was sagt uns das ? da blicke ich nicht ganz durch  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hast du die ati-drivers in mehreren versionen installiert?

poste mal: emerge ati-drivers -pv

hth,

ciao

----------

## marc

 *Quote:*   

> hier ist meine package.keywords. Da habe ich auch nicht über xorg-x11 stehen. Wofür auch er ist doch nicht markiert. 

 

Wenn man so viele ~x86 Pakete installiert kann das halt schon mal vorkommen. Du installierst dir ein masked Paket das auch Abhängigkeiten hat die vielleicht noch nicht masked sind (oder auch nicht). Dann wird eine neue Version (depend) installiert und dann geht das kuddelmuddel los. Dann muss das 'entmaskt' werden, dann das dann jenes.

```
[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)
```

mozilla-firefox deinstallieren sonst geht es nicht weiter. Kann man danach ja wieder installieren.

----------

## misterxx

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hast du die ati-drivers in mehreren versionen installiert?
> 
> poste mal: emerge ati-drivers -pv
> 
> 

 

Nein, nur die letzte

```
acer@root # emerge ati-drivers -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r1 [8.8.25] 0 kB

```

habe aber noch

```
acer@root # emerge ati-drivers-extra -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ati-drivers-extra-3.14.6  +qt 0 kB

```

aber ob das hier eine Rolle spielt, denke nicht oder ?

----------

## _hephaistos_

```

[nomerge      ] media-video/ati-drivers-extra-3.14.6  +qt

[nomerge      ]  media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.6

[ebuild     UD]   x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3 [6.8.0-r4] -3dfx -3dnow -cjk -debug -dlloader -doc +ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk +sse -static 0 kB 
```

jo, tu die mal runter bitte. ev. vorher ein paket machen, dann kannst nacher wieder schnell installieren...

//edit: paste noch:

emerge -C ati-drivers -pv

bitte

hth,

ciao

----------

## misterxx

jo, habe "emerge -C =media-video/ati-drivers-extra-3.14.6" ausgeführt. Aber ich bekomme immer noch:

```
acer@root # emerge -C ati-drivers -pv

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 media-video/ati-drivers

    selected: 3.14.6 8.8.25

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

```

warum ?

Der world-update sagt aber jetzt wieder was vernünftiges  :Smile: 

```
acer@root # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies                ...done!

[blocks B     ] <net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3 (from pkg media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902 [6.8.0-r4]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r1 [8.8.25]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 [3.3.2-r1]

[ebuild     UD] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3 [2.6.3]

```

Also doch keine PortageBug !  :Smile:  Ich frage mich nun wie es dazugekommen ist, dass noch die alte version von ati-drivers bei mir geblieben ist, und warum sagte "emerge ati-drivers -pv" nichts über sie ?

----------

## _hephaistos_

mach mal eupdatedb bzw. updatedb...

hth,

ciao

----------

## misterxx

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> mach mal eupdatedb bzw. updatedb...

 

so ein befehl habe ich nicht.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*   mach mal eupdatedb bzw. updatedb... 
> 
> so ein befehl habe ich nicht.

 

ja, eupdatedb hast nicht oder? (kommt von esearch)

updatedb müsstest schon haben... als root natürlich

hth,

ciao

----------

## misterxx

[quote="hephaistos6"]

ja, eupdatedb hast nicht oder? (kommt von esearch)

updatedb müsstest schon haben... als root natürlich

/quote]

updatedb nicht mal als root  :Sad: 

```
acer@root # up<TAB>

update-mime-database  update-modules        update-pciids         uptime

acer@root # up

```

eserch ist bei mir nicht installiert. Ist es besser als emerge -s ?

Mich würde mehr interessieren warum ich updatedb nicht habe, wenn ich es normal haben sollte.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> eserch ist bei mir nicht installiert. Ist es besser als emerge -s ?

 

auf alle fälle 100x schneller!  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Capitan

ich habe auch ein etwas seltsames problem:

seit der neuinstallation vorgestern wird bei "emerge -Duvat world" immer xorg-6.8 emerged,  wenn ich allerdings "emerge ati-drivers" machen will soll wieder auf xorg-6.7 downgegradet werden und die ati-treiber sind nur in der version 3.14.6 verfuegbar.

in der package.kewords ist media-video/ati-drivers ~x86  eingetragen und im portage ordner ist der neueste 8.8-er treiber zwar drin, wird aber nicht emerged wenn ich "emerge ati-drivers" eingebe...

hat zufaellig jemand ne idee an was das liegen koennte ?

----------

## misterxx

 *Capitan wrote:*   

> ich habe auch ein etwas seltsames problem:
> 
> seit der neuinstallation vorgestern wird bei "emerge -Duvat world" immer xorg-6.8 emerged,  wenn ich allerdings "emerge ati-drivers" machen will soll wieder auf xorg-6.7 downgegradet werden und die ati-treiber sind nur in der version 3.14.6 verfuegbar.
> 
> 

 

xorg-x11-6.7 möchte sich installieren, weil bei dir noch der alte ati-drivers installiert ist.

 *Capitan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in der package.kewords ist media-video/ati-drivers ~x86  eingetragen und im portage ordner ist der neueste 8.8-er treiber zwar drin, wird aber nicht emerged wenn ich "emerge ati-drivers" eingebe...
> 
> hat zufaellig jemand ne idee an was das liegen koennte ?

 

Ist der neue maskiert ? Was sagt denn "emerge ati-drivers -pv" ?

----------

